# Precise Bands - Apple Green vs Yellow



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Precise Bands - Apple Green vs Yellow*​​
The Precise *.45mm Apple Green* and the *.55mm Yellow* bands are both mild drawing flatbands but I definitely have a preference for the Yellow. Today I was comparing the two bands for low draw weight, efficiency and power for small steel ammo. The plan was to find the band that was best for indoor shooting and plinking with low stress on the body joints and muscles.

The first step was to set the bands up so they shot identical speeds with 1/4" (6.35mm ) steel ammo. The thicker Yellow bands were quite thin in width so I left them straight cut. The Apple Green was tapered to match the speed. Draw length was 32" for all testing.

*Band Measurements*

.*55 mm Yellow* = 3/8" x 7"

*.40 mm Apple Green* = 3/4" x 1/2" x 8"

*Draw Weights @ 32"*

*55 mm Yellow* = 5 lb, 3.0 oz

*.40 mm Apple Green* = 6 lb, 1.0 oz

*Speed Tests*

.*55 mm Yellow*

5/16" = 200 fps

1/4" = 226 fps

.177" = 252 fps

*.40 mm Apple Green*

5/16" = 200 fps

1/4" = 226 fps

.177" = 244 fps

*Conclusions*

- The thicker Yellow band gives the same (or more) speed with 14 oz less draw weight

- When checking draw weight I use the lift method with a digital postal scale to check the hanging weight. The Yellow bands stopped stretching at 32" but after a few seconds started stretching another inch. They are a soft feeling band. The stiffer feeling Green stopped at 32" and didn't move.

- The Greens are noisier to shoot and have a snapping sound. I'm not sure if this is the band hitting the frame on recoil or just an inherent sound of the band.

- The Yellow is a more versatile band and can be cut to shoot 3/8" steel at 210 fps with my 32" draw.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks! I am in love with 1611torsten's high speed bands for light stuff. I have never seen a marble go so fast. But I am interested in the lightest fastest possible bands for light bb's and very small hexnuts. Has anybody goten 400 plus fps with a bb with out band slap? Would these apple Green's get these speeds with 2 bands per side. Or maybe just one in butterfly? Thank you Agein!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

ForkLess said:


> Thanks! I am in love with 1611torsten's high speed bands for light stuff. I have never seen a marble go so fast. But I am interested in the lightest fastest possible bands for light bb's and very small hexnuts. Has anybody goten 400 plus fps with a bb with out band slap? Would these apple Green's get these speeds with 2 bands per side. Or maybe just one in butterfly? Thank you Agein!


I would suggest trying the Precise Yellows with full butterfly. Better yet, try some purple Sanctband. With purples I got 300fps with BBs using a 32" draw length. The review is on this board. Long purples with butterfly would be awesome.

With 400+fps don't expect much more than a few shots before bands break. That's a lot of stress on the rubber.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for doing these tests buddy. Im in love with the thinner stuff right now.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great info, Northerner!

Matching the performance of two different thicknesses of bands that closely is quite a feat!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*You have a scientific mind and we all benefit from your thorough testing and analysis. * :thumbsup:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a much superior methodology for band comparison than is usual. Match speed and compare draw weight or match draw weight and compare speed for a given ammo and draw length. The only thing I'd change is to make them both the same taper ratio or indeed both straight cut. That would

amplify the advantage the yellow has.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing these information. Even i did not compare it like this.


----------

